# Cheap Internet for seniors in the Ottawa area



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys, can you please recommend a cheap and reliable ISP in the Ottawa area? I am looking to get my dad on the Information Superhighway aka the Internet. He will only read the news and watch the occasional movies so I am thinking of going with Teksavvy Basic Cable for $24.99/month with 25GB data cap.

If there are better options out there, I am certainly all ears. I have only used Rogers and Teksavvy so I may not be familiar with smaller ISPs.

My dad is computer illiterate (soon he won't be!) so I am primarily looking for an ISP with reliability, above-average tech support (I will be helping him quite a bit in the beginning) and price is obviously an important point, considering his usage pattern.

Thanks.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

From the research my son has done (he's a computer tech), unless you want to go with something like dial-up, Techsavvy is the best deal in the Ottawa area.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Some to investigate: Distribut%l, Cyb%rus, Cog%co.

Substitute % for e.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Spidey said:


> From the research my son has done (he's a computer tech), unless you want to go with something like dial-up, Techsavvy is the best deal in the Ottawa area.


I agree. I've been extremely pleased with Teksavvy. I switched from Bell about one year back. $30 gets IIRC, 75 GB/month bandwidth at 6 Mbps. $30 per month.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys, look like Teksavvy it is! I did do some research on other providers and they are either more expensive (Distributel package starts at $32.95) or does not offer as much (cheapest package for Cogeco starts at $19.95 but only has 15GB cap)

I will get my dad a modem from Canada Computers, throw in a wireless router, wipe our current laptop, put Ubuntu on it and away he goes!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

canabiz said:


> I will get my dad a modem from Canada Computers, throw in a wireless router, wipe our current laptop, put Ubuntu on it and away he goes!


PC Cyber also carries the modem just in case you're looking for another retailer.


----------



## chrismartin4u (May 1, 2012)

Why don't you contact your nearest telecommunication service provider. They can give you the details of their plans.


----------

